

Income disparity in Silcone Valley - jordanbaucke
http://abcnews.go.com/m/story?id=18697717

======
jordanbaucke
This article interested me mostly because it doesn't point to any serious
solutions. Welfare programs have done little to change the dynamic of income
inequality or reduce poverty since LBJ's "Great Society". If the goal of the
article was to complain about economic inequality and blame millionaires and
billionaires of a particular state or industry as being too callous than I
guess it succeeded but aside from that I don't feel it accomplishes much!

------
samworm
Silicone != Silicon

~~~
ChuckMcM
I've often joked that the San Fernando valley is "Silicone Valley" and the
Santa Clara valley is "Silicon Valley". Perhaps they meant the other one?

------
samstave
Drives me nuts when a site's font size is fixed and CTRL+ doesn't work!

